# I want 2 see ur bud



## BUDDHA LOVA (Nov 23, 2005)

Sup my fellow tokers i wanna post pics but cant be bothered figureing out my camra right now so i wanna see sum pics of ur bud im from australia n wanna see diffrent kinds of  bud if possible can u zoom in on da crystles the thc spots 
                                  cheers n props to all
______________________________________________________________
Buddha luva 
(musical made while high)
sing along say it loud n say it proud

Puff the magic dragon 
As u take a seat
All of us freestylers
Luv 2 kick a beat
cant be bothered finishin as u can c


----------



## BeaArthur (Nov 23, 2005)

dude... there's ALOT of pics already posted.. just look around.


----------



## Insane (Nov 23, 2005)

If you want to see bud just do a google.com search for 'marijuana'

You'll see all the different kinds of bud you can handle.


----------



## The haze one (Jan 15, 2006)

i have to agree with insane jus use a search engine and get er done billy or jus follow ur nose and check out the rest of this forum


----------

